
Ask HN: What is the next Moore's Law? - Gabriel-Lewis
Moore&#x27;s Law (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Moore%27s_law) has led the technological revolution for many decades, but now it looks like it is coming to an end. What are similar phenomenons (inside and outside of processing speed) that either will, or already are advancing technology at the same rate?
======
AnimalMuppet
Network bandwidth doubles every X months. (6, maybe? It's really fast.)

